# Bread Dough Still Useful?



## Chef Munky (Mar 2, 2015)

Does bread dough have a refrigerated shelf life?
I forgot to freeze a ziploc bag of dough.It's been in the fridge almost a week now.Is it safe to use?

Looks and smells fine.Using caution here.


----------



## Addie (Mar 2, 2015)

I would say Yes, go ahead and use it. All you have done, is slow down the fermentation of the dough by leaving it in the fridge. It should come to life once it comes to room temperature. And if it doesn't, make fried dough with sugar and cinnamon sprinkled on it for the kids or family to eat while watching TV. A special carnival treat here in the North.


----------



## Chef Munky (Mar 2, 2015)

See what I mean now about something not being right in the preview before you post?
The original post said "It's been"..It didn't post that way.. Anyhoo..

When I was a kid Mom would fry up flattened pieces of dough and we had the fun of shaking the hot ones in a paper bag with cinnamon and sugar.Except we called them DoughGots..Dad's interpretation of "Don't got nuthin!"
Had to have a cup of hot chocolate to go with it.


----------



## Addie (Mar 2, 2015)

Chef Munky said:


> See what I mean now about something not being right in the preview before you post?
> The original post said "It's been"..It didn't post that way.. Anyhoo..
> 
> When I was a kid Mom would fry up flattened pieces of dough and we had the fun of shaking the hot ones in a paper bag with cinnamon and sugar.Except we called them DoughGots..Dad's interpretation of "Don't got nuthin!"
> Had to have a cup of hot chocolate to go with it.



I totally ignore any and all typos. Not just in DC, but anywhere folks are posting something. I have yet to meet a typist that has won a world title of "Best Typist In The World." And besides, a lot of typos give us a good laugh. We have one person here who is still struggling with spelling and the English language. But I know exactly what is meant in the posts. Some of the errors are so funny, that it will set me off on a giggling spree for an hour or so every time I think of it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 2, 2015)

Chef Munky said:


> See what I mean now about something not being right in the preview before you post?
> The original post said "It's been"..It didn't post that way.. Anyhoo..
> 
> When I was a kid Mom would fry up flattened pieces of dough and we had the fun of shaking the hot ones in a paper bag with cinnamon and sugar.Except we called them DoughGots..Dad's interpretation of "Don't got nuthin!"
> Had to have a cup of hot chocolate to go with it.



My Mother used to make those for us on bread baking day, she called them bullets.  No idea why!

I would use the dough unless it was furry or smelled bad.


----------



## Addie (Mar 2, 2015)

Sometimes when the kids were small, I would make a small batch of dough and make them for the kids. Because I made bread all the time, I always bought years by the jar. So it was easy to make a small batch. I would cut it into four pieces, roll it out as far as it would go and each kid got one big fried dough. I had a 12 inch CI pan. with a little butter and oil in the pan, each piece of dough would just fit in. When one was done, it went into the oven to keep warm until all four were made. Then they got the sugar/cinnamon treatment.


----------



## Chef Munky (Mar 2, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> My Mother used to make those for us on bread baking day, she called them bullets.  No idea why!
> 
> I would use the dough unless it was furry or smelled bad.



"Bullets?"

What did YOU DOOO!!?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 2, 2015)

Chef Munky said:


> "Bullets?"
> 
> What did YOU DOOO!!?



We just woofed em down!

She always fried them in melted Crisco until they were a nutty brown color! 

The state fair near me has a booth with the Italian version, pizze fritte!

Pizze Fritte: 54-year-old New York State Fair tradition - LocalSYR.com powered by NewsChannel 9 WSYR Syracuse


----------



## Chef Munky (Mar 2, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> We just woofed em down!
> 
> She always fried them in melted Crisco until they were a nutty brown color!
> 
> ...



My mom used Crisco to.In everything.
So glad we have more choices available now.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 3, 2015)

Chef Munky said:


> Does bread dough have a refrigerated shelf life?
> I forgot to freeze a ziploc bag of dough.It's been in the fridge almost a week now.Is it safe to use?
> 
> Looks and smells fine.Using caution here.


 Co-incidentally, I was reading a cookery book today which suggested saving a piece of dough from one bread making session to the next as it would improve the next batch. It said that it could be kept in the 'fridge for up to a week.

I think the test would be whether it smell pleasant (in the bread sense)? If it smells unpleasant I'd chuck it. Ditto if it has any mould on it!


----------



## msmofet (Mar 7, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> We just woofed em down!
> 
> She always fried them in melted Crisco until they were a nutty brown color!
> 
> ...


 
The first time my mom made pizze fritte for my hub he thought she said Pete and Freda! LOL I still call it that sometimes. 


The dough gets "tangy" the longer it's in the fridge sort of like sour dough. I like to use it for piazza cause it adds a nice flavor.


----------

